# Looking To Move And Work As A Plumber



## StevenSutherland (May 31, 2015)

Hi. I'm just new to this site and was looking for some advice and information. I'm a qualified plumber with 15 years experience. I was wandering if anyone on here could give me advice on the plumbing industry or knew anyone who has there own British building company. Thanks and look forward to your advice.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I fear your qualifications would not be recognised here, going by earlier posts on this subject
However, that hasn't stopped others continuing their trade here, but if you want to be legal......


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

StevenSutherland said:


> Hi. I'm just new to this site and was looking for some advice and information. I'm a qualified plumber with 15 years experience. I was wandering if anyone on here could give me advice on the plumbing industry or knew anyone who has there own British building company. Thanks and look forward to your advice.


You may be qualified in UK but are you qualified in Spain? Jobs in Spain are like gold-dust especially if you are not fluent in Spanish. Beware of "British Builders" or tradesmen many of whom had only ever done a bit of DiY before getting off the plane. That is not to say that there are not some good ones, who are also honest and competent, but they tend to be few and far between. Most importantly, avoid getting into partnership with one unless you are 110% certain of the person you are involved with, because you may find that you are left with all the liabilities while the profits have disappeared with your one time "partner."

I'm sorry if the above sounds negative, but it is best that you be aware before taking any big steps.

With regard to moving to Spain, you will be required, within 90 days of your arrival to register on the 'foreigners register' and to do that you will need to show a regular income of at least 600€ going into a Spanish bank account and proof of health-care coverage which, if you are under state pensionable age, will have to be private health-care insurance.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

StevenSutherland said:


> Hi. I'm just new to this site and was looking for some advice and information. I'm a qualified plumber with 15 years experience. I was wandering if anyone on here could give me advice on the plumbing industry or knew anyone who has there own British building company. Thanks and look forward to your advice.


Steven have you thought about commuting? If you work for 6 months in the UK you'll be able to live very well in some parts of Spain for the other half of the year. And you'll earn more. And of course if you can drag yourself away from the restful/cultural/beach/or whatever spanish life you can see for yourself how tough working (or in the case of many looking for work) can be.

As extranjero says there is the qualification issue, but also the very low wages (especially take home pay) and loss of other benefits. And working 6 months in the UK is very tax efficient as I know


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

alborino said:


> Steven have you thought about commuting? If you work for 6 months in the UK you'll be able to live very well in some parts of Spain for the other half of the year. And you'll earn more. And of course if you can drag yourself away from the restful/cultural/beach/or whatever spanish life you can see for yourself how tough working (or in the case of many looking for work) can be.
> 
> As extranjero says there is the qualification issue, but also the very low wages (especially take home pay) and loss of other benefits. And working 6 months in the UK is very tax efficient as I know


He would still have to qualify as a resident (650€ + healthcare) even if not working in Spain.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

StevenSutherland said:


> Hi. I'm just new to this site and was looking for some advice and information. I'm a qualified plumber with 15 years experience. I was wandering if anyone on here could give me advice on the plumbing industry or knew anyone who has there own British building company. Thanks and look forward to your advice.


You haven't said which part of Spain.I know down here on the CDS even Spanish fontaneros are struggling to find work.Best thing you could do is pick the area where you want to go to,have a months holiday and look around and then it will give you a true picture of how things are which sometimes forums can't do.There are still a few jobbing Brit builders over here who are working but they have been here for many years and built a trust and reputation.Sorry to say the days of jumping on a plane with a suitcase full of building tools have long since gone.Hope you find what you are looking for.Regards.SB.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> He would still have to qualify as a resident (650€ + healthcare) even if not working in Spain.


No he doesn't actually have to qualify, just apply. 
Failing to meet the criteria to register as a resident in no way bars you from living here. It cannot, EU rules specifically state that .


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

There are areas in Spain that need English plumbers; the big but is that you have to get yourself known by all and sundry while building up your reputation and client base and the client base must be big enough to support your needs of working 40 hours a week. 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Many British immigrants prefer to use Spanish plumbers, electricians etc. We do as do all our British friends and acquaintances.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Many British immigrants prefer to use Spanish plumbers, electricians etc. We do as do all our British friends and acquaintances.


immigrant!, immigrant!!, I will have you know that I am a proud English expat,,,,,,,,immigrant!!!,,,,,,,the bloody barefaced cheek of the woman, got to go as I have just started with a bout of 'the vapours',,,,,immigrant tsk.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> There are areas in Spain that need English plumbers; the big but is that you have to get yourself known by all and sundry while building up your reputation and client base and the client base must be big enough to support your needs of working 40 hours a week.
> 
> Davexf


... but to do serious plumbing work, you have to be qualified in Spain. For example, to issue a boletin, an English plumber will have to call upon the services of a Spanish one - and they may not be too chuffed at loosing the work in the first place.

I wonder how easy it is for a UK plumber to get the necessary qualifications in Spain (ISTR that it's just as hard as it is for electricians).

Sure, a UK plumber can do work for a UK IMMIGRANT but will they be complying with all the Spanish regulations?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It also has to be mentioned that the plumbing in Spain is totally different to the plumbing in the UK and you'd need to practice, learn and understand how it works and the regulations first - not to mention the language

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> He would still have to qualify as a resident (650&#128; + healthcare) even if not working in Spain.


He'd need to be autonomo/self employed 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Steven, Welcome to the Forum. Let's say you are qualified to work in Spain and you are fluent in Spanish as a starting point.

Spain needs more plumbers (especially on the Costas) like it needs another Civil War. The recession in Spain continues, little or nothing is being done about unemployment and diy has never been so popular. These situations will not become more favourable to you for many years to come.

I hope you enjoy your holidays in Spain, but do yourself a favour, don't even think of working as a plumber there.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> He'd need to be autonomo/self employed
> 
> Jo xxx
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


But even as autonomo, doesn't he need to show a certain level of income as well as pay up to €250 in SocSec?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> But even as autonomo, doesn't he need to show a certain level of income as well as pay up to €250 in SocSec?


No.

As autonomo, by paying the SS, this gives health care and (somehow) shows he has income.


Strange but true.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

jojo said:


> It also has to be mentioned that the plumbing in Spain is totally different to the plumbing in the UK and you'd need to practice, learn and understand how it works and the regulations first - not to mention the language
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jo

What part is totally different ?


Tony


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tonymar said:


> Hi jo
> 
> What part is totally different ?
> 
> ...


I don't know what JoJo is referring to but there is no metal pipework in our house and everything is reinforced plastic tubing that runs through the walls. Most taps are mixers and our shower controls are all thermostatic. Not all sanitary fittings have 'P' or 'S' traps, often just a straight flow to a combined trap in the floor.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

To any qualified plumber, the changes are minimal. To most plumbers here the biggest difference is dealing with wells, pumps and controllers rather than pipework 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I don't know what JoJo is referring to but there is no metal pipework in our house and everything is reinforced plastic tubing that runs through the walls. Most taps are mixers and our shower controls are all thermostatic. Not all sanitary fittings have 'P' or 'S' traps, often just a straight flow to a combined trap in the floor.


The biggest difference I've found is that there are simple NO traps anywhere - not even in the floor. Consequently, horrible smells when the wind is in the wrong direction.

There are large square 'pits' into which everything flows before going on to the septic tank. Now in England, this would be a manhole thus providing access to rod as and when necessary. Here they simply concrete over the top - no rodding points anywhere.

The cut-off taps are often very sensibly located in the bathroom or kitchen (in my experience).


Any traps in newer properties often evaporate so check these if there are smells before calling out a plumber.

The type of plastic that @Baldilocks mentions is often jointed by expanding the pipe so that it simply tightens onto the fitting (no tape, no jointing compound, no push-fit and no screw joints to go wrong) - these fittings are guaranteed for life!


I would say, on the whole, plumbing in Spain is not that different.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> I don't know what JoJo is referring to but there is no metal pipework in our house and everything is reinforced plastic tubing that runs through the walls. Most taps are mixers and our shower controls are all thermostatic. Not all sanitary fittings have 'P' or 'S' traps, often just a straight flow to a combined trap in the floor.


I Know there are some differences ( I have worked here as a builder and done a lot of plumbing ) 

But I dont think it is totally different and any person good with their hands could cope !

Cheers Tony


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tonymar said:


> But I dont think it is totally different and any person good with their hands could cope !
> 
> Cheers Tony


BUT not if it is for other people as a business and there was ever a leak that gave rise to an insurance claim.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm only going by what a plumber (British, our Spanish landladys choice. She'd used him before) said to us when he came to repair a problem with our drains in one of our houses. He wanted to re-do them all and when my husband made a comment he said that its nothing like the plumbing in the UK and had taken him several years to get to grips with it. 

Jo xxx


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

jojo said:


> I'm only going by what a plumber (British, our Spanish landladys choice. She'd used him before) said to us when he came to repair a problem with our drains in one of our houses. He wanted to re-do them all and when my husband made a comment he said that its nothing like the plumbing in the UK and had taken him several years to get to grips with it.
> 
> Jo xxx


Personalty haven't found it too difficult to adapt to Spanish ways 

But I guess every one is different and some people are set in their ways and find it hard to adapt 

I like to keep an open mind and just use the best solution for the job , whether its Spanish or English methods 

Cheers Tony


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tonymar said:


> I Know there are some differences ( I have worked here as a builder and done a lot of plumbing )
> 
> But I dont think it is totally different and any person good with their hands could cope !
> 
> Cheers Tony


Gosh, that just shows my husband wasted his time serving a 5 year apprenticeship and passing Advanced City & Guilds exams to qualify as a plumber, then. All he needed was to be good with his hands. Duh!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonymar said:


> Personalty haven't found it too difficult to adapt to Spanish ways
> 
> But I guess every one is different and some people are set in their ways and find it hard to adapt
> 
> ...


I dont know. If memory serves, the plumber our landlady used had been in Spain for many years. He had worked with a Spanish firm before setting up on his own..... something like that.

It all went wrong for us tho, as our land lady claimed the problem was our fault (the plumber said it wasnt us at all, it was the age of the plumbing), she wouldnt pay or even allow the repairs if we paid - so with totally blocked sinks and toilets, we left and moved to another property

Jo xxx


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Gosh, that just shows my husband wasted his time serving a 5 year apprenticeship and passing Advanced City & Guilds exams to qualify as a plumber, then. All he needed was to be good with his hands. Duh!


I dont think your husband wasted his time , I have great respect for plumbers and all tradesmen

Dose your husband find Spanish plumbing totally different , as that will help the original poster with his decision to work here 

Personally I find the differences just common scene and as I said if you are good with your hands ( ie in general construction you should be able to recognise the differences and adapt )

Did not intend to offend you , I am sure your husband is very skilled and he can turn his hand to other construction jobs ( as a lot of tradesmen can )

Cheers Tony


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tonymar said:


> I dont think your husband wasted his time , I have great respect for plumbers and all tradesmen
> 
> Dose your husband find Spanish plumbing totally different , as that will help the original poster with his decision to work here
> 
> ...


Yes, he does find it different - not least the fact that all the pipework is buried in walls, underneath solid floors and baths are normally tiled in, making it about 500% more difficult to find and repair any leaks! He didn't come here to work, though, just does jobs on our own house and very occasional (unpaid) favours for friends.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

By the way, whilst he can indeed turn his hand to many other skills (on a DIY basis), he would never dream of offering them as a charged-for service, being a firm believer in the old saying "jack of all trades, ......" Fill in the blanks.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, he does find it different - not least the fact that all the pipework is buried in walls, underneath solid floors and baths are normally tiled in, making it about 500% more difficult to find and repair any leaks! He didn't come here to work, though, just does jobs on our own house and very occasional (unpaid) favours for friends.


Hi Lynn

Yes I know what he means about baths , have fitted many here in the past 

on the plus side fitting the taps is much easier as they are generally wall mounted
here

So there are good and bad points to UK / Spanish methods 

I enjoyed multi trading , but as you said some people ( as in your husbands case ) enjoy just sticking to a certain trade , every one too their own !


I do feel Steve would be able ( with common sense ) adapt to Spanish methods 
the main problem he may find is getting enough plumbing work here.

Cheers Tony


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonymar said:


> I do feel Steve would be able ( with common sense ) adapt to Spanish methods
> the main problem he may find is getting enough plumbing work here.
> 
> Cheers Tony


 I wouldnt want to be one of Steves first customers if he's simply relying on common sense!!!? He needs to speak and read Spanish, to understand how the pipes and drains work, where to buy parts, trade discounts......

He also surely would need to be autonomo and have some public liabilty insurance, should he make a mistake - or cause damage!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tonymar said:


> Dose your husband find Spanish plumbing totally different , as that will help the original poster with his decision to work here
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Tony


No. It's the fact that there are many unemployed Spanish plumbers seeking work - and many working cheaply on the black - that will determine whether or not he finds work here.

As for people who are 'good with their hands' being able to turn said hands to anything, only common sense needed.....sorry, but when I have a job that needs doing I prefer a master rather than a Jack of All Trades. I prefer Spanish tradespeople for many reasons, including the fact that if you choose wisely you can find someone with a long-established record and community esteem, because Spanish tradespeople are more likely to have better links to wholesalers and thus get a better deal on parts and materials and because I'm living in Spain and want to support my local community.

I don't want some immigrant of any nationality who is seeking a 'life in the sun' and is prepared to do the legendary 'turn my hand to anything' to fund that lifestyle.

I am in no way referring to the OP who is qualified and experienced but still has a very slim chance of making a living in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

He also could find himself needing to be a builder, plasterer, tiler...... if, as previously stated, the pipes are built into walls, behind tiled in baths etc.........

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jojo said:


> He also could find himself needing to be a builder, plasterer, tiler...... if, as previously stated, the pipes are built into walls, behind tiled in baths etc.........
> 
> Jo xxx


Too right. My husband foolishly offered to replace a bath mixer tap for some close friends (wall mounted, of course). Had a hell of a job getting the old taps off in the first place, then discovered a leak in the pipework up to the taps but of course couldn't get to it without knocking off several tiles, it was set well into the concrete wall so incredibly difficult to work on - and the tiles are so old they can't buy matching replacements. So a simple job turns into a major one. Might be great if you're getting paid for it, but the customer wouldn't be too happy!

In the same house, he discovered there was a slow leak from the water deposito tank on the roof but of course couldn't find out if it was just the tank or the pipe in the wall without virtually demolishing the wall, so he put the water on mains supply instead. It has cured a very long standing damp problem on that wall, so the leak must have been there for years, gradually getting worse. We had a similar problem in our kitchen which didn't come to light until water got into an electricity socket and tripped everything out. Again, all the pipes were in the wall so he cut them off on the outside of the wall and put in new copper piping which comes through the wall and runs underneath the kitchen units and up to taps fitted onto the worktop, far easier to get to if anything should go wrong.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Too right. My husband foolishly offered to replace a bath mixer tap for some close friends (wall mounted, of course). Had a hell of a job getting the old taps off in the first place, then discovered a leak in the pipework up to the taps but of course couldn't get to it without knocking off several tiles, it was set well into the concrete wall so incredibly difficult to work on - and the tiles are so old they can't buy matching replacements. So a simple job turns into a major one. Might be great if you're getting paid for it, but the customer wouldn't be too happy!
> 
> In the same house, he discovered there was a slow leak from the water deposito tank on the roof but of course couldn't find out if it was just the tank or the pipe in the wall without virtually demolishing the wall, so he put the water on mains supply instead. It has cured a very long standing damp problem on that wall, so the leak must have been there for years, gradually getting worse. We had a similar problem in our kitchen which didn't come to light until water got into an electricity socket and tripped everything out. Again, all the pipes were in the wall so he cut them off on the outside of the wall and put in new copper piping which comes through the wall and runs underneath the kitchen units and up to taps fitted onto the worktop, far easier to get to if anything should go wrong.



What you have described should be more than enough to deter people from using those 'jack of all trades/turn my hand to anything' Brits, Germans, whoever...
Not just with plumbing, either. I shudder at the thought of such people mucking about with electricity....or my car. 
Of course, they won't be insured for any damage they do.

Paying for a 'proper' repair is a cost that has to be factored in with all the others that come with buying a property, car, in Spain or anywhere, for that matter.
I was moaning about the extra water costs for filling the pool through evaporation - just lately it's been hot, dry with a lot of high winds. I was told 'If you can't afford the water, you can't afford the pool'.
True


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

The baths are installed differently too, in a cradle of cement.

Having said that the UK seems to have successfully absorbed thousands of Polish plumbers and they must have different ways of working in Poland.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> The baths are installed differently too, in a cradle of cement.
> 
> Having said that the UK seems to have successfully absorbed thousands of Polish plumbers and they must have different ways of working in Poland.


True.
But the UK has low unemployment and a shortage of skilled people like plumbers, electricians, 'proper' plasterers, brickies etc.
Spain has high unemployment although a percentage point or two down on last year's figure and I'm guessing a lot of unemployed plumbers in that 24% jobless.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> True.
> But the UK has low unemployment and a shortage of skilled people like plumbers, electricians, 'proper' plasterers, brickies etc.
> Spain has high unemployment although a percentage point or two down on last year's figure and I'm guessing a lot of unemployed plumbers in that 24% jobless.


... and from what I've seen in the UK, the majority of Polish (and others) usually work for existing companies or with existing tradesmen, learning the differences, rather than straight away setting up on their own

jo xxx


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Steve

If you read this and have any questions regarding the differences I have found whilst working as a self employed builder here in the past between Uk and Spanish plumbing , please ask 

If I came across it I will give my opinion 

Cheers Tony


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

mrypg9------''I shudder at the thought of such people mucking about with electricity'', as a qualified electrical test engineer (British) I shudder every time I see the 'quality' of electrical work carried out by the Spanish 'electricians', too technical and long winded to explain here but some of the 'legal' methods of installing electrical systems over here would get you put in prison in Britain in the event of somebody being exposed to an electrical shock/death/fire, a lot of it could be made safe for a few cents.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Isobella said:


> The baths are installed differently too, in a cradle of cement.
> 
> Having said that the UK seems to have successfully absorbed thousands of Polish plumbers and they must have different ways of working in Poland.


Yes I remember the first bath I fitted here , I was a bit surprised when the guy in the builders merchant just fetched out a pressed steel bath , I asked were are the legs and side panel !!

He had no idea what I was talking about !

So as you said bed it on cement and bricks , build and tile it in 

So I guess a bit of multi trading is good in that case 

Cheers Tony


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bandit1250 said:


> mrypg9------''I shudder at the thought of such people mucking about with electricity'', as a qualified electrical test engineer (British) I shudder every time I see the 'quality' of electrical work carried out by the Spanish 'electricians', too technical and long winded to explain here but some of the 'legal' methods of installing electrical systems over here would get you put in prison in Britain in the event of somebody being exposed to an electrical shock/death/fire, a lot of it could be made safe for a few cents.


Also as a Former Electrician, the only bad workmanship I have seen here has been carried out by Brits, one of whom claimed to be "Qualified" and "Licensed" to work both in UK and in Spain. There was one house we saw when thinking of moving here, that had been wired to some sort of UK standards with UK fittings but was not very well done, yet better than some houses we saw running on what amounted to nothing more than 'bell wire'. 

A painter who was working for us was working in the vicinity of a junction box (no cover fitted) and as he painted, the lights kept flickering. On investigation, a number of terminal screws had not been tightened and the least touch on the wires and contact was lost. Similarly a socket that we had installed by said "electrician" would get rather hot when in use, removing it from its mounting box caused a flash and the power going off - again, terminal screws had not been tightened.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

For find a job here as a plumber you must be faster and better than the plumber of the Titanic.;-)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

bandit1250 said:


> mrypg9------''I shudder at the thought of such people mucking about with electricity'', as a qualified electrical test engineer (British) I shudder every time I see the 'quality' of electrical work carried out by the Spanish 'electricians', too technical and long winded to explain here but some of the 'legal' methods of installing electrical systems over here would get you put in prison in Britain in the event of somebody being exposed to an electrical shock/death/fire, a lot of it could be made safe for a few cents.


Couldn't agree more. Some of it up here is horrendous. Electric gates being the worst. Frightening.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, he does find it different - not least the fact that all the pipework is buried in walls, underneath solid floors and baths are normally tiled in, making it about 500% more difficult to find and repair any leaks! He didn't come here to work, though, just does jobs on our own house and very occasional (unpaid) favours for friends.


So you need to be a builder (like Tony) as well then to cope with plumbing here.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

VFR said:


> So you need to be a builder (like Tony) as well then to cope with plumbing here.


That depends entirely on whether anyone who is charging for this type of work does indeed have more than one "trade" - as in being trained and qualified - or simply describes themselves as such.

It's rather like teaching English to earn a living - I speak English but I would never agree to take payment from anybody for lessons because I'm not a trained and qualified TEFL teacher and I wouldn't have a clue how to go about it in a professional and effective way.

Tony may well have all the relevant qualifications, by the way, I have no idea whether he does or not.

I have, however, suffered in the past from work done by Messrs Bodgit & Scarper, the typical expats who collect their diplomas as they pass through the arrivals hall in Malaga airport and set themselves up in business.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VFR said:


> So you need to be a builder (like Tony) as well then to cope with plumbing here.


Typically, what happens, is that a reputable firm will have different people with different skills.

For example, an electrician in Spain doesn't usually install the tubing (conduit) in the walls. They get an albañil to 'hack' the walls, install the tubing and boxes and then to make good again. Once done, the electrician returns to run the wiring and make all the necessary connections.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> Typically, what happens, is that a reputable firm will have different people with different skills.
> 
> For example, an electrician in Spain doesn't usually install the tubing (conduit) in the walls. They get an albañil to 'hack' the walls, install the tubing and boxes and then to make good again. Once done, the electrician returns to run the wiring and make all the necessary connections.


That's what happens in the UK. Why should it be any different in Spain


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> That's what happens in the UK. Why should it be any different in Spain


actually no it doesn't, its called 'first fix', and I have worked on many sites and its the electricians that do 'first fix' and then ''second fix'', worked in the construction industry long mrypg9?????,,,,,,,,,cos I have!


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

bandit1250 said:


> actually no it doesn't, its called 'first fix', and I have worked on many sites and its the electricians that do 'first fix' and then ''second fix'', worked in the construction industry long mrypg9?????,,,,,,,,,cos I have!


I haven't worked but been many times a customer. And it works around here the way Mary suggests. 

In our village I've never seen Les the electrician do builder's work, Tony the plasterer do the plumbing, Chinnor the painter do the plumbing.

Yes bathroom and kitchen fitters seem to group skills but for specific projects.

Are you talking about the house building trade or maybe in some parts of the country odd job men are the norm? But I don't think it is as clear cut as you infer.

And in Spain we have always used the mix Mary suggests.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

alborino said:


> I haven't worked but been many times a customer. And it works around here the way Mary suggests.
> 
> In our village I've never seen Les the electrician do builder's work, Tony the plasterer do the plumbing, Chinnor the painter do the plumbing.
> 
> ...


Same here but that is because, after getting our fingers burnt with rogue (and rubbish) Brit builders, we contract the local Spanish builder to do our work and he has his own tradesmen. We now get a fully guaranteed job with IVA paid so that the bills and receipts can be used officially such as when we had storm damage last year. Our insurance company paid out without a murmur.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bandit1250 said:


> actually no it doesn't, its called 'first fix', and I have worked on many sites and its the electricians that do 'first fix' and then ''second fix'', worked in the construction industry long mrypg9?????,,,,,,,,,cos I have!


No but I have contracted major refurbishment work to my own rental properties and oversaw £multi-million contracts when I was Director of a Housing Association and was responsible for new build projects.
So yes, I know how things work in the construction industry.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

alborino said:


> I haven't worked but been many times a customer. And it works around here the way Mary suggests.
> 
> In our village I've never seen Les the electrician do builder's work, Tony the plasterer do the plumbing, Chinnor the painter do the plumbing.
> 
> ...


Around here in Spain maybe that's how they do things but Mary was inferring that its also done like that back in Britain and it is not!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,jeeezzzzzzz!!! will you please read what somebody types before diving in there with your comments, I have worked on numerous building sites all over the UK as a 'spark', and the 'first' fix, IE conduit/tray/trunking/cable runs and 'second' fix, IE actually attaching switches/sockets/light fittings etc are always done by electricians back in Britain. This has now gone well off topic and as such I am bowing out so by all means have the last word.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> No but I have contracted major refurbishment work to my own rental properties and oversaw £multi-million contracts when I was Director of a Housing Association and was responsible for new build projects.
> So yes, I know how things work in the construction industry.


,,''So yes, I know how things work in the construction industry'',,,,,,from behind a desk no doubt, not having a pop at you but I was only saying that its done different in Britain re- first and second fix, lets leave it here eh?


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

bandit1250 said:


> Around here in Spain maybe that's how they do things but Mary was inferring that its also done like that back in Britain and it is not!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,jeeezzzzzzz!!! will you please read what somebody types before diving in there with your comments, I have worked on numerous building sites all over the UK as a 'spark', and the 'first' fix, IE conduit/tray/trunking/cable runs and 'second' fix, IE actually attaching switches/sockets/light fittings etc are always done by electricians back in Britain. This has now gone well off topic and as such I am bowing out so by all means have the last word.


Do you honestly think Chinnor, Les and Tony are Spanish??? Maybe you should do the reading


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bandit1250 said:


> ,,''So yes, I know how things work in the construction industry'',,,,,,from behind a desk no doubt, not having a pop at you but I was only saying that its done different in Britain re- first and second fix, lets leave it here eh?


Construction, repairs and maintenance arent done in the same way

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bandit1250 said:


> ,,''So yes, I know how things work in the construction industry'',,,,,,from behind a desk no doubt, not having a pop at you but I was only saying that its done different in Britain re- first and second fix, lets leave it here eh?


Behind a desk, on site, inspecting work and paying my workers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm closing this thread. The information has been provided and nothing more really needs to be said

Jo xxx


----------

